# how to add thickness to bicep



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

My peak of my bicep is good but i want to also concentrate on adding more thickness to bicep as my arm size come's from its height(peak) but thickness is lagging.

Any ideas on what bicep exersisse helps add thickness to bicep best?, ive added hammer curls recently will theese do the job?.

CHEERS


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah they will work just great shane


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

hammers target the long head of the bicep so will improve your bi shape overall if you feel that your shorthead peak overbears your bi. But for arm thickness the tricep makes up roughly two thirds of your arm span as a ratio to your bicep so concentrate on developing your tri's.


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

I find a reverse grip curl on an EZ bar works great for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

That touched a erve a bit as ive just come back from chest and triceps and gave and always do give triceps 100% i felt like crying on the pressdowns today.

Triceps are essential in developing good arm size and also make the arm look good as the seperation between triceps, side delts with tidy biceps looks the bollocks and this is a clear mark of a bb.

However a bicep is a bicep and if it needs thickening up it needs thickening up regardless of how developed your triceps are, im happy with my triceps, if triceps added thickness to the bicep i would have thick biceps.

You are spot on though young gun i just wanted to clarify my love of the tricep.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2005)

Yea reverse grip curls are awsome ive only started doing em for a month or so but i do them for my forearm as i dont class em as a bicep exercisse as i feel it in my forearm but not much in my bicep, but i have read they target the bracchilias (spelling) so you are correct.

ps thankyou for the replys i think ill keep at the hammer curls, its just me nit picking realy.


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes that's true divine, reverse grip does work the forearm too. Try doing seated reverse grip curls, as u can't extend the arm all the way down (down to the thighs I go) it keeps tension on the biceps more I feel. :mrgreen:


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Ole fashioned hammer curls and tri extensions


----------



## fred (Sep 22, 2005)

Best exercise for me is straight bar curls. Once you start adding poundage to bar curls you get lots of thickness in your biceps.

I am now curling 120 pounds on the EZ and straight bar and this is really making my arms huge. The only problem is the pain down my arms especially when I've finished my reps and let go of the bar. I can do equal poundage with my tricep exercise so there is a good balance between my tri's and bi's which is also very important.

When you are doing bar curls make sure you curl from the very bottom, and take a pause between reps so that you don't start swinging the bar around! Always train to failure


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

reverse grip curl on an EZ bar and hammer curls


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ive read it does not matter what type of curls you really do as long as the resistance is high because your genetics really determine what kind of biceps you get.

As long as your not cheating I dont really think that the exercise you really do will make much difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

For Biceps Mass

* barbell curls

For Biceps Definition...

* incline dumbbell curls = overall shaping movement

* preacher curls = lower biceps

* concentration curls = height of the biceps


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

splinter said:


> Ive read it does not matter what type of curls you really do as long as the resistance is high because your genetics really determine what kind of biceps you get.
> 
> As long as your not cheating I dont really think that the exercise you really do will make much difference.


yes you are correct, you cant shape the biceps or any muscle for that matter. Muscles either get bigger or smaller, genetics determins the shape not what exercise you use.

Having said that certain exercises build up the brachius underneath the bicep which does make you bicep look fuller, wider etc.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Thejackle said:


> For Biceps Mass
> 
> * barbell curls
> 
> ...


]

you cannot isolate part of a muscle


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

I am just recamending a few traning exersises that will help get the bicep muscle bigger.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Fred, Im glad Im not the only one that gets that pain down the forearms thing. ****in awful after the set when you put the bar down. Ouch!!!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Stick to doing barbell curls they will add thickness for sure whilst giving you a good forrearm workout too. Make sure you keep a light weight though as wrists are prone to hurt. Get full range of motion. An exercise that really hits the bicep is the preacher curl with an olympic bar...OUCH!!


----------



## universal11 (Jan 3, 2006)

I find hammers work great with 21s 7reps take off some weigh and so on


----------

